# Comedians you have liked.



## Potiphera

I hope its ok to make a thread of our memorable comedians. Not the crude sort.
This is my particular favourite old one. I love his letters from Mammy!


----------



## Guest

I'm seeing Stewart Lee this coming week. He's easily the best stand up I know of*. In fact currently there isn't another one I'd want to go and see.

*Officially the 41st best ever.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=bBc9VY_eIJHWaobOgLgP&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DgBOi8nb5B6Q&ved=0CBwQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGX-R2dSRGsnw-D38dmrWUMDAgA0g


----------



## Ingélou

One of my Dad's favourites:


----------



## Dustin

My top 4 are Groucho Marx, Rodney Dangerfield, Don Rickles and Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## joen_cph

A childhood memory of a good laugh, quite a virtuoso in his field, *George Carl*:


----------



## brotagonist

Sid James and the Carry On gang were favourites from my childhood. I still find them hilarious. Peter Sellers and the Three Stooges, too, of course. There are more recent ones, too, but I don't keep up with their names, so I'm not sure. I'd have to do some research.


----------



## Potiphera

Another comedy classic.


----------



## Jos

.








Rik Mayall

I sort of grew up with this man, and will always like him in everything he did. He passed waay too soon, may he rest in peace.
Peace, peace ? Oh for [email protected] sake, sod of.....


----------



## TxllxT

Arkady Raikin is the classic Jewish-Russian comedian in the Communist heydays.


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> Another comedy classic.  (Rikki Fulton - 'Supercop' With Mark McManus)


'Taggart liked this post' - well, he would, wouldn't he!


----------



## ptr

Børge Rosenbaum! A Danish Giant!

/ptr


----------



## Dave Whitmore

My all time favourite has to be Morecambe and Wise. Happily I have several dvd's of them. I remember them brightening up my childhood. Good clean fun and they were hysterical together!

The 70's and early 80's were the best years for British comedy. Tommy Cooper, the best Carry On films etc.

Jasper Carrott was also brilliant.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I have to share this classic sketch from Morecambe and Wise. It's relevant to this forum too.


----------



## Sonata

Jeff Dunham
Bill Engvall
Brian Regan
Jim Gaffigan
Weird Al

I know the latter isn't a comedian per se, but I really think his albums are musical satire genius!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have to share this classic sketch from Morecambe and Wise. It's relevant to this forum too.


It would help if I actually shared the video..


----------



## Potiphera

[B said:


> Dave Whitmore[/B];869049]It would help if I actually shared the video..


Brilliant Dave, I loved this skit. 

[video=youtube;R7GeKLE0x3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7GeKLE0x3s[/url[/video]


----------



## Chrythes

Ingélou said:


> One of my Dad's favourites:


Damn me, I just sometimes can't understand British accents at all.


----------



## cwarchc

Morcambe & Wise, already mentioned

Robin Williams RIP





and Professor Stanley Unwin on the history of music


----------



## Guest

My favorites are all dead: Richard Pryor, George Carlin, and Robin Williams.


----------



## Guest

For anyone interested in a serious look at comedy, here is an extensive discussion filmed at Oxford Brookes University with Stewart Lee. (Note the brief bit about performing a John Cage piece!)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...twIwAA&usg=AFQjCNEtjti_53DD6Sb-Xza_1d_5oADIgw


----------



## Ukko

Looks like some of you folks are confusing comedians with comic actors. Peter Sellars was a comic actor; Red Skelton was a comedian.


----------



## Guest

In the 80's I was a big fan of the Canadian stand-up Baconface. 

"It's all bacon." 

Hilarious.


----------



## ptr

To keep this from being a complete anglo-american shoot out I nominate:

*Dirch Passer*, one of the funniest Danes to ever grace this fragile earth!















If You don't understand Danish, Your loss, it is a language all intelligent spices should master... 

/ptr


----------



## geralmar

Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## joen_cph

ptr said:


> To keep this from being a complete anglo-american shoot out I nominate:
> 
> *Dirch Passer*, one of the funniest Danes to ever grace this fragile earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You don't understand Danish, Your loss, it is a language all intelligent spices should master...
> 
> /ptr


Didn´t expect to see a Dirch Passer reference here .
Another one, "language skills not necessary" - the Russian clown:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ptr said:


> To keep this from being a complete anglo-american shoot out I nominate:
> 
> *Dirch Passer*, one of the funniest Danes to ever grace this fragile earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You don't understand Danish, Your loss, it is a language all intelligent spices should master...
> 
> /ptr


Speaking of funny Danes, what about Victor Borge? I have a wonderful CD of his, there's also quite a lot of Borge on YouTube.

Intelligent spices?


----------



## ptr

MoonlightSonata said:


> Speaking of funny Danes, what about Victor Borge? I have a wonderful CD of his, there's also quite a lot of Borge on YouTube.
> 
> Intelligent spices?


Check page one, Börge was my first funny small Grand Dane suggestion! (Not all know him by his birth name tho!) 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

geralmar said:


> Laurel and Hardy.


Yeah. Me too!


----------



## hpowders

The Three Stooges-Moe, Larry and Curley.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've never been a real fan of conventional stand-up comedy - I've always liked the subtly acerbic, observational kind and for that I think Dave Allen was unsurpassed, even though he also did do gags.


----------



## Guest

geralmar said:


> Laurel and Hardy.


Hardy: To catch a Hardy, you've got to get up very early in the morning.

Laurel: What time?

_I think they're only funny if you know and *love* their personalities_


----------



## hpowders

Henny Youngman, the king of the one-liners.

Perfect timing. Machine gun accuracy.

"Take my wife...........PLEASE!!!" :lol:


----------



## Guest

Going to see Kevin Bridges.
I could probably do with having Taggart along to translate!


----------



## Chris

Jack Benny and Mel Blanc, funny even in low res


----------



## georgedelorean

Hell, the crude ones are the best. Eddie Murphy, Sam Kinison, George Carlin, Robin Williams, Bill Cosby, Jeff Dunham, Rodney Dangerfield, Tim Allen, Jeff Foxworthy, Larry the Cable Guy, Bill Engvall, Bernie Mac, Steve Harvey, Eddie Izzard, Cedric the Entertainer.


----------



## TennysonsHarp

I love Robin Williams and George Carlin. Dave Chappelle is a favorite of mine, too.


----------



## Pugg

D. Trump, you're fired.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

George Carlin and Robin Williams were very special...and brilliant.


----------



## Bellinilover

I _love_ impressionists -- for example, the late David Frye, from the 1960's-1970's:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

For UK friends of a certain age, Dave Allen was simply the best.


----------



## Gordontrek

While doing research for a paper I'm writing I discovered Foster Brooks, known for his tipsy one-too-many drinks persona-





The material is dated- I don't find much of his jokes that funny, but I was very impressed with his delivery. The random hiccups and belches are on point. I could watch this guy for hours just to hear him talk.


----------



## Judith

Ken Dodd. Watched one of his shows recently and he was so funny!!


----------



## Varick

It's changed throughout the years. Some comedians are giants for a little while, then they're MO becomes stale and routine ie: Eddie Murphy, Andrew Dice Clay, etc. Brian Regan has recently gone that way for me. I loved him and probably saw him live at least 20 times. The last two shows I saw were mediocre at best. My two favorite stand up comedians now are 1. Bill Burr & 2. Louis C.K.

Bill Burr has an honest raw edge that cuts right through to the heart of the matter. Their is a raw honesty about his comedy that I just love. Louis C.K. is just continually twisted. Love his stuff. There are many others that are good and solid. Obviously some tragic deaths in the past 10 years or so like Robin Williams & Greg Geraldo (who was brilliant).

V


----------



## Annied

Another Dave Allen fan here. I once saw him live and he brought the house down.


----------



## Granate

I have many English-speaking comedians in mind, but they are more from the present time than from a past when I wasn't even conceived.

But from the eighties, in Spain we praise a duo (of course Spanish-speaking) who usually played with language humour. 
Martes y Trece


----------



## Granate




----------



## LezLee

elgars ghost said:


> I've never been a real fan of conventional stand-up comedy - I've always liked the subtly acerbic, observational kind and for that I think Dave Allen was unsurpassed, even though he also did do gags.


A group of us from the library I worked at went with our partners for a 21st birthday outing to a nightclub to see Dave Allen. We all liked his shows and were looking forward to a good night out. The food was the ubiquitous 'chicken-in-a-basket' and an abysmal folky duo were the opening act, so we were desperate to see Dave. What we got was a remarkably unfunny stream of filthy and often misogynistic 'jokes'. Some people actually walked out. So disappointing. His TV shows lost their attraction after that.


----------



## LezLee

Judith said:


> Ken Dodd. Watched one of his shows recently and he was so funny!!


I walked past Ken Dodd's house every day when I went to Knotty Ash Infants' school. My mum remembered him helping his dad deliver our coal and a few years later he used to come in the newsagent's where she was manager.
He was also a borrower at one of the libraries I worked at but never smiled and just about managed a 'thank you'. He was just a very private man away from show business and lived and died in a quite modest old farmhouse. It was nice that people never bothered him in spite of everyone knowing where it was.
He was hysterically funny though! If you went to one of his shows you had to build in a taxi fare home as they never ended till the buses and trains had stopped.


----------



## Guest

A full performance from Stewart Lee's latest tour, Content Provider, was broadcast last night on BBC. It's available for four weeks on iPlayer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Billy bites your bum Connolly


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jeff Dunham. Peanut is the best character imo!


----------



## Annied

LezLee said:


> A group of us from the library I worked at went with our partners for a 21st birthday outing to a nightclub to see Dave Allen. We all liked his shows and were looking forward to a good night out. The food was the ubiquitous 'chicken-in-a-basket' and an abysmal folky duo were the opening act, so we were desperate to see Dave. What we got was a remarkably unfunny stream of filthy and often misogynistic 'jokes'. Some people actually walked out. So disappointing. His TV shows lost their attraction after that.


Oh, that's a shame. When I saw him, it was at the theatre and would have been the late 70s or early 80s. The material and the language was a bit more "robust" than we ever saw on television, but not over the top. I was with an elderly neighbour at the time and she enjoyed it as much as I. (Mind you, she wasn't exactly your average elderly lady, I'll never forget her telling me about a strange phone call she'd had from someone who, when she picked up the receiver, said, "My name's Joe and I'm a transvestite", to which, quick as a flash, she replied, "Well it's no good calling me, none of my clothes will fit you!". Not surprisingly he rang off and never phoned again.)

I did hear that later on in his career, he was more as you described him. Such a pity as it was so unnecessary.


----------



## ldiat

TennysonsHarp said:


> I love Robin Williams and George Carlin. Dave Chappelle is a favorite of mine, too.


i like them all three also


----------



## ldiat

Red Skelton and jerry lewis were also funny


----------



## KenOC

Jonathan Winters, mentor of Robin Williams. Destroyer of gas stations.


----------



## Room2201974

William Melvin Hicks - boy I sure miss him!

Honorable mention for us old [email protected]: Nichols and May


P.S. I was also quite fond of those four lads from the 33rd county. They made one great comedy movie and then seemed to disappear from the comedy scene altogether....what a pity!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Honorable mention please for Julian Clary. Yes, yes, I know his High Camp and Double (or even Treble) Entendres are not to everyone's taste. But very few comedians can time a joke or a line as well as he can. 

And Adam Hills: very funny, even without taking his foot off. And from an off-the-record encounter my son had with him, he's clearly a thoroughly decent, modest bloke.


----------



## Pyotr

Don't miss Steve Martin's and Martin Short's special that they did for Netflix. Talk about self-effacing. Hilarious.


----------



## Sonata

Jim Gaffigan is excellent, maybe my favorite stand up comedian.
Brian Regan is good clean fun if you tire of off color humor
Gabriel Iglesias is enjoyable 
Mike Birbiglia shares an amusing and fascinating account of his rare sleep disorder in his album Sleepwalk With Me


----------



## Vronsky

Eric Idle, Groucho Marx and George Carlin.


----------



## Annied

Pat Fairlea said:


> *Honorable mention please for Julian Clary. Yes, yes, I know his High Camp and Double (or even Treble) Entendres are not to everyone's taste. But very few comedians can time a joke or a line as well as he can.*
> 
> And Adam Hills: very funny, even without taking his foot off. And from an off-the-record encounter my son had with him, he's clearly a thoroughly decent, modest bloke.


From what I've seen of him, he's another who comes across as a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Varick

This is just a small example of how good Bill Burr is. He tells great stories.






V


----------



## LezLee

“He tells great stories”

Really? Good grief


----------



## Varick

LezLee said:


> "He tells great stories"
> 
> Really? Good grief


You didn't find that funny? Oh well. To each their own.

V


----------



## MarkW

Jack Benny, Bob Newhart, Shelly Berman, the early (1960s) Bill Cosby, Mel Brooks, George Burns and Gracie Allen, Robin Williams.

I don't know if they still do standup on Comedy Central, but when I did watch it, it seemed that the contemporary measure by which comedy wasw judged was how many times per minute you were bleeped out. And audiences seemed to buy it.


----------



## Norman Gunston

I Like me as in Norman Gunston the great little aussie bleeder


----------



## geralmar

Steve Wright


----------



## endelbendel

Jack E. Leonard.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

I

Spike Milligan, writer of the remarkable all-leather steam-powered wireless talking-type _Goon Show_. It's all in the mind, you know.





Peter Cook & Dudley Moore





Peter Cook solo


----------



## Dan Ante

NickFuller said:


> I
> 
> Spike Milligan, writer of the remarkable all-leather steam-powered wireless talking-type _Goon Show_. It's all in the mind, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Cook & Dudley Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Cook solo


*Now we are getting somewhere can I suggest a bit of Benny Hill although I suspect to day it would be considered inappropriate*


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

II

The Two Ronnies


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

III.

The Goodies
- Gender Education
- Radio Goodies
- It Might As Well Be String

Python, of course

Fry & Laurie


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## LezLee

Sorry, I'm doing as i've been told - film-strip icon, enter url, press ok - but only ever get url to post, in spite of the word 'video' at each end of the brackets.

Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Pyotr

Try using this:





You used this:


----------



## LezLee

Thank you! I’ll try that next time.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Annied said:


> From what I've seen of him, he's another who comes across as a genuinely nice guy.


Met him, he is a genuinely nice guy!


----------

